# Help for First Horse Breed



## Ellen6 (Nov 23, 2014)

Hello everyone, I am after some advice on good breeds to look into for a first horse.

I have been riding for around 6 years but had to stop when I went to college and haven't been around horses for about 4 years. I am now 21 and in the position to have my own horse.

I would say I am an intermediate rider and fairly confident (very confident on the ground), but as I haven't been around horses or ridden in 4 years this will be a horse to get my back into the swing of things.

I would like a breed that is a good doer and easy to keep, also one that isn't too sensitive as I'm sure I may be making a few mistakes as its my first horse. It also needs to be good with complete novices as my fiancé will be learning to look after it and be has never been around horses, other than a small child.

I know all horses are different and it will take some looking around and trail and error, but any advice on breeds to look into would be great.

I also would like something around 15hh and I'm in Florida, if that makes a difference

Thanks for any advice


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Cob  Well they're a type, not a breed. 

Generally they're great horses for first time owners - amazing doers generally, good temperaments, cold-blooded so tend to be quite calm natured. Don't usually grow massive, unless crossed with a heavy horse breed but you'll find 15hh easy.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Depends on what you can get in Florida. You don't have to say your weight but if you are not too overweight, a large pony like Dales or Fell can be suitable as they're also good doers, and calm natured for novices. Depending on fitness and amount of bone in the leg, they can carry up to 14 stone


----------



## millybultitude (Oct 8, 2013)

I agree with the above post - I'd definately say Cob. They're amazing, I bought Patch the Cob as my first horse and he's been nothing but a pleasure!


----------

